# 2016 / 2017 EPA ratings



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Probably a refinement in the test procedure/estimate by the EPA... My best guess.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The EPA changed their testing procedure, resulting in (mostly) drops across the board at all manufacturers.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Depends also on the model. The premier with RS package is 40 and I believe the base all the way to the LT is 42. Premier with the RS package has different tires and more weight. I have a 2016 Premier with the RS and might highest mileage is 41, averaging 34.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My 2012 ECO MT also saw the "official" rating drop from 42 to 40 MPG highway. Seems to me like the EPA is generally tightening up on the ratings.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

obermd said:


> My 2012 ECO MT also saw the "official" rating drop from 42 to 40 MPG highway. Seems to me like the EPA is generally tightening up on the ratings.


They're trying to make it more relevant to what is seen in "real-world" driving. And some of the small-displacement turbocharged engines have a bad habit of overstating what they're capable of (*cough* ECOBOOST *cough*). The 1.4T didn't seem to fail to deliver when we took the '14 2LT to NC and back - especially for how much **** we had in the car.

An anomaly seems to be the Malibu Hybrid which actually saw it's _city_ rating _increase_ for 2017 (and its highway rating went down, which is par for the course).


----------

